# Magazine for PP Super/ 9X18?



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I need some info. I need to locate a magazine (or a few) for the Walther PP Super pistol chambered in 9X18mm Ultra. It's a six round mag.
Also, could one use PPK mags for the 380ACP (9X17mm)?
Help is appreciated.
Pete


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Help not needed. I found three.
Pete


----------

